# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Comp diet, 5 weeks left 10 to 5 %

## MR-FQ320

630am : 23 mins fasted cardio (less 370 cal;s) 
653am : chest/triceps 1 exercise 4 sets of 15 
730am Egg whites / oats / whey 445cals/53g pro/35g carbs / 4 fat 
930am ham egg cupcake 96cals/10p/0c/6f 
1200 tuna mayo salad 247cals/33p/8c/9f 
1500 banana 99cals/2p/22c/0f 
Workout chest triceps then cardio home (less 370 cals)
1600 2 scoops of whey isolate 230cals/52p/2c/1f 
1800 chicken rice curry sauce 559 82p/48c/9f 
2100 nuts, tuna omelette 590 cals 61p/4c/36f 

totals for day 2266cals 291p/120c/64f or 52%p/22%c/26%f 
less 740 cals for cardio 
net cals 1526 

Carb cycling so weds would be eating at maintenance ( 2556cals/299p/175c/68f) and no cardio either 

Saturday is cheat meal, or has been, it might be clean from now on though. not counted the calories for this meal 

I weighed in at 205.4 this morning at about 9-10% bf, wanted to get to 5% in 5 weeks 

so 206lbs less 5% = 195 * 15 = 2925

----------


## Back In Black

Post your current pics mate, I think you are sub 10 already.

----------


## MR-FQ320

This was Friday night posing practice. I know I know, facial expressions and joke underwear lol.

----------


## NACH3

Looks better in color... I think your definitely at 10 or under(some pics look under).... Legs actually look better than in the other pics... Nice grainy veiny look too! Just keep smashing it... How much H2O ar you taking in atm??

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Looks better in color... I think your definitely at 10 or under(some pics look under).... Legs actually look better than in the other pics... Nice grainy veiny look too! Just keep smashing it... How much H2O ar you taking in atm??


About a gallon a day or try anyway. 

Well iv had a big refeed, I'm hoping it's gonna kick start fat loss, hormones, leptin and everything, I'm gonna add in some HIIT, iv dropped dairy and milk. Iv started adrol, let's see what happens this week.

----------


## bignath4607

> About a gallon a day or try anyway. Well iv had a big refeed, I'm hoping it's gonna kick start fat loss, hormones, leptin and everything, I'm gonna add in some HIIT, iv dropped dairy and milk. Iv started adrol, let's see what happens this week.


Im actually looking forward to seeing you progress too pal hope u smash it :-)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GingerbeardJ

Look sick man. Love that grainy look. Keep killin it

----------


## NACH3

> About a gallon a day or try anyway. 
> 
> Well iv had a big refeed, I'm hoping it's gonna kick start fat loss, hormones, leptin and everything, I'm gonna add in some HIIT, iv dropped dairy and milk. Iv started adrol, let's see what happens this week.


Very interested as well as your on your way for sure... Defo cut all dairy out! It's the only thing that bloats me even when eating real clean...

Also I'd try and up your water intake to 1.5 GL a day(the more you take in the more you'll expel) and you want to expel as much as possible... Up cardio, all this stuff you know... But for a first comp I would definitely up water intake, as well as keeping sodium at the lowest, and just keep smashing it!!! Fasted cardio?!

----------


## Trevis

Mens physique? Hm hm?
Keep on smiling!  :Big Grin:  Good luck!

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Mens physique? Hm hm? Keep on smiling!  Good luck!


Er, thanks, I think

Btw its classic bodybuilding, unless your hinting I'm not big enough and should be in physique ?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Very interested as well as your on your way for sure... Defo cut all dairy out! It's the only thing that bloats me even when eating real clean... Also I'd try and up your water intake to 1.5 GL a day(the more you take in the more you'll expel) and you want to expel as much as possible... Up cardio, all this stuff you know... But for a first comp I would definitely up water intake, as well as keeping sodium at the lowest, and just keep smashing it!!! Fasted cardio?!


Yep yep yep, fasted cardio yes, apart from when my stomach wakes me up roaring, this am it was filled with granola and egg whites at 4am then back to sleep for a couple of hours, the last couple of weeks has been a scoop of whey and back to sleep, occasionally I don't wake. Not sure if it's strictly fasted but I did notice a difference.

----------


## tice1212

> Er, thanks, I think
> 
> Btw its classic bodybuilding, unless your hinting I'm not big enough and should be in physique ?


I pretty sure he was joking lol. U look awesome man. Keep up posted. BTW what cycle are u running for this show

----------


## MR-FQ320

> I pretty sure he was joking lol. U look awesome man. Keep up posted. BTW what cycle are u running for this show


Tbh, I wasn't offended, but neither did I "get it", I was just confused at the humour, well, that and a flash thought I wasn't big enough and actually should be beach body category with board shorts lol. 

Thanks man, all comments welcome :-)

Prop, tren , clen . Started adrol fri, mast to follow, if it all works out to plan, I'll be big, ripped and solid. That's the dream anyway. 

ADROL ROCKS !

----------


## corestorm

you look good buddy, nice work. and thanks for the diet  :Big Grin:

----------


## MR-FQ320

> you look good buddy, nice work. and thanks for the diet


Thanks man, no worries :-)

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

i can't see your pics, could you attach it plz? 

keep up the good work

----------


## MR-FQ320

> i can't see your pics, could you attach it plz? keep up the good work


Really ? I'll post the links for you, they are there for everyone else I think. I'm gonna take pictures of my posing routine twice weekly anyway, hopefully I can see a small difference, I will post any improvements. 

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/...psjo5t9jg7.jpg

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/...ps3ne1zrgh.jpg

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/...pswdltvokp.jpg

----------


## MR-FQ320

The pick of tonight's posing practice :-)

----------


## MIKE_XXL

How dull is your razor...LOL...all kidding aside, your condition is pretty good, need to work on your posing thou...good luck bro!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Really ? I'll post the links for you, they are there for everyone else I think. I'm gonna take pictures of my posing routine twice weekly anyway, hopefully I can see a small difference, I will post any improvements.


thanks, i saw your pics. your posing needs a lot of practice, watch bb shows or pics of pros. the way you present your body is very important, and you have that veiny look i like so much, i dunno if it is the tren you using or your genes.
keep us posted.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> How dull is your razor...LOL...all kidding aside, your condition is pretty good, need to work on your posing thou...good luck bro!


Haha yeah thanks Mike, well it was Friday's shave so I now know I can shave a couple of days before the show and not have the rash on stage. And, well, that's what posing practice is for, I've watched and read tips on you tube etc, the gf watches, takes pics and we work on it, to be fair I was tired last, couldn't hold a pose , or hit one for that matter, I was short on breath too. Any other ideas ? I'm holding poses 15-20 secs, but I'm sweating, out of breath and need a rest. Maybe I shouldn't be tensing up so hard ?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> thanks, i saw your pics. your posing needs a lot of practice, watch bb shows or pics of pros. the way you present your body is very important, and you have that veiny look i like so much, i dunno if it is the tren you using or your genes. keep us posted.


Thanks for the feedback :-) I appreciate any comments, I know posing needs work, I know they might not look like regular poses, but I'm trying to bring out more shape ( esp legs ) and show off the best bits in the best angle ( that's the idea right ?)

----------


## Back In Black

Daily posing practice. Start your pose from the legs up.

Shaking on stage doesn't look as good as not shaking. Try to hold each pose over 30 secs without shaking and with smiling, not grimacing.

----------


## MR-FQ320

650 reps on the leg extension And we have quad power !

----------


## clarky.

Looking real good MR.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Looking real good MR.


Thanks Clarky man !

----------


## MR-FQ320

Striations !

----------


## bignath4607

> 650 reps on the leg extension And we have quad power !


Good man see that separation is coming on a treat nice shoulders too

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

Feeling lean but flat today, need to be pumped and ripped on a Sunday coz that's when the show is! Gonna readjust cals and high low carb days. I think I'm lean enough now, I just gonna diet up cals, fill out and harden up for the last four weeks.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Pics just aren't doing me justice today. Refeed and gym. Def gonna be in pre show protocol

----------


## MR-FQ320

Best one today, filled out, pumped out, just lost a little leanness on abs, id be happy getting on stage like this.

----------


## bignath4607

Looking good bro nice meeting you yesterday btw have you tried and rear double biceps and side chest shots btw

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Looking good bro nice meeting you yesterday btw have you tried and rear double biceps and side chest shots btw Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Thanks man, yeah it was nice to meet you, I hope I didn't delay your evening or hold up your plans, I think I went hypoglycaemic and brain fog set in lol so I hope I made sense lol. We should def train for a session. 

Yeah I've done a full set of standard poses and quarter turns, posing still needs working on and practice, four weeks today, gonna play around with cals and carbs again to really harden up, carb cycle, burn fat mon - thurs, carb up fri - sun.

----------


## bignath4607

Nah mate got everything done and ahead of time too so all is good 
Good t hear your getting all the poses in have u worked on a routine ? Do u have music and do u know the format of the show yet ? As for training cant wait me sen too really looking forward too it :-)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

The freestyle routine is a bit shakey to say the least, I've just been trying to nail the standards first, music is chosen - Turn down for what : dj snake lol.

Well in the rules it says 1/4 turns first, freestyle then comparison standard poses.

----------


## MR-FQ320

I thought the UKBFF was tested ? If that's what your entering ? How many weeks out is that ? When do u start cutting ?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

looking good man, you are ripped for sure just work on your posing. do you flex your quads? either you have bad genetics for legs or you are not flexing them.

i hope to see my self in this condition .


keep up the good work

----------


## bignath4607

> I thought the UKBFF was tested ? If that's what your entering ? How many weeks out is that ? When do u start cutting ?


Is that for me pal ?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Is that for me pal ? Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yes mate.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> looking good man, you are ripped for sure just work on your posing. do you flex your quads? either you have bad genetics for legs or you are not flexing them. i hope to see my self in this condition . keep up the good work


I'll admit they need work, toes pointed out shows the sweep off best, I'm getting better at it. I need to do a gazillion more leg extensions lol. The gf says I look better than the pics are showing (?)

----------


## bignath4607

> Yes mate.


Right o its ages to the ukbff i think il have to check tho it cant be tested as everyone i know on stage last year was full of gear lol i started cutting straight back from holiday so like 2 weeks ago but im only on test p mast adrol and anavar at the mo will start the burners etc in 4 weeks or so 
Just tried that greek yogurt+ whey scoop was lush mate so thanks for that

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Right o its ages to the ukbff i think il have to check tho it cant be tested as everyone i know on stage last year was full of gear lol i started cutting straight back from holiday so like 2 weeks ago but im only on test p mast adrol and anavar at the mo will start the burners etc in 4 weeks or so Just tried that greek yogurt+ whey scoop was lush mate so thanks for that Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Start a thread going man, be cool to log it all, maybe look back next year

----------


## MR-FQ320

First timers, North. Today.

----------


## bignath4607

> Start a thread going man, be cool to log it all, maybe look back next year


Yeah not a bad idea matey looking at them guys your top 3 material for sure hard t tell by pics but if i was a betting man id say top 3 pal

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Yeah not a bad idea matey looking at them guys your top 3 material for sure hard t tell by pics but if i was a betting man id say top 3 pal Sent from my iPhone using Forum


 I better not tempt fate lol. It does seem weak this year, looking at previous years. Pot luck of who decides to show up on the day I suppose.

----------


## bignath4607

> I better not tempt fate lol. It does seem weak this year, looking at previous years. Pot luck of who decides to show up on the day I suppose.


Thats true mate all you can do is bring your best form and dont worry about the others if they aint trained hard enough then tough luck

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

UPDATE : In the interests of remembering what the hell I did, and for anyone else that is actually interested, this is my 4 weeks out update.

I think i just scraped under !0% bf, started Adrol at 100mg ED, 50mg AM and PM, ate at maintenace BEFORE the gym, including two bowls of Granola plus egg whites, lunch consisted of beans, egg, chicken on toast ( gluten free bread - drop next time ), jelly, sin free cake, a Bounty, the resultys were awesome and perfect for a show, so thats the final week getting there - lots of food - sugar / chocolate before the show, gonna drop water and fuids for 24 hours, maybe add red wine in, Mon-thurs low carb days (<100g), Fri - sun to be experimented with gonna taper up (150/200/300)or hit three days the same - 300g fri sat sun.

Mon to thurs : Calories bumped UP, not so much focus on burning fat ( maybe i should ), want to fill out and harden up, if i can recreate last sunday on stage i will be happy !


430am 75g Granola 200g egg whites
730am 60g oats, 30g whey isolate, 200g egg whites
945am mackeral in sauce
1200 tuna salad mayo
1500 banana
1700 2 scoops of whey
1900 chicken veg
2100 50g nuts / 80g choc protein dessert ( either / or / both )

Cardio relaxed a little as it rained and im knackered ! will bump up again next week
Clen lost its potency - waiting for Keto to arrive - need sleep too.
Training twice a day still , loving it and im sure im putting size on.

----------


## MR-FQ320

My carb cycling protocol results. 3 weeks to go. Cannot deviate at all this week,

----------


## MIKE_XXL

deffinitly getting leaner...good job, what is your high carb day amount?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> deffinitly getting leaner...good job, what is your high carb day amount?


Thanks Mike !

Well, I'm glad I made enough early progress to be able to play and experiment with carb up phase. In my bro science type way, I fluked it last week, and now I'm trying to retrace my steps, I think I was low carb mon - tues, same weds but no cardio, low thurs fri, starting loading fri night, loaded all day sat and Sunday morning - basically maintenance cals before show time and included chocolate ! 

So I'm going with 100g carbs mon - thurs, 175 fri, 250 sat, 300 sun morning with chocolate. That is this weeks plan. Should lose a bit of fat mon to thurs too. My thoughts are that, I cannot absorb all that carbs at once and I need to load them up gradually. 

Last weeks big deviation was 2/3am granola ! Going to swap this for protein shake with almond milk, this should reclaim 50g of carbs a day.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Shit, def looking solid as fvck!

Way lean too man


Keep at it

----------


## bignath4607

> My carb cycling protocol results. 3 weeks to go. Cannot deviate at all this week,


Great work buddy looking ripped to the bone

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Shit, def looking solid as fvck! Way lean too man Keep at it


Thanks brother !

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Great work buddy looking ripped to the bone Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Cheers mate ! You've been quiet this week, where u been ? U ok ?

----------


## bignath4607

> Cheers mate ! You've been quiet this week, where u been ? U ok ?


I been training me arse off mate with gym and went back to rugby too in an attempt to speed up the shredding seems to be going well 
Have u had a measurement of bf yet mega progress in whats really a short time think u will blow the comp outta the water mate

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> I been training me arse off mate with gym and went back to rugby too in an attempt to speed up the shredding seems to be going well Have u had a measurement of bf yet mega progress in whats really a short time think u will blow the comp outta the water mate Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Good lad ;-)) sounds like a plan, just keep tightening up the diet and train harder and harder, zero alcohol. so you're competing in the UKBFF in Leeds in 31st August ? 

No bf measurements, I've just gone by the mirror and how much I can nip lol, I can't find ( or have time ) for bod pod or dexa. Pincer measurements are too open to variation IMO. You should see some of the pics of me two / three months ago - unreal to say the least. 

I don't want to tempt fate but they also sent me forms for the British Classic a month later in pudsey, with a first timers class, I hope i do well enough to get asked back for that, then I can have another month at dieting and see how much further I really can go as far as dripping bf and gaining muscle, one problem tho, I've only got enough gear to last up to 31st lol.

----------


## bignath4607

> Good lad ;-)) sounds like a plan, just keep tightening up the diet and train harder and harder, zero alcohol. so you're competing in the UKBFF in Leeds in 31st August ? No bf measurements, I've just gone by the mirror and how much I can nip lol, I can't find ( or have time ) for bod pod or dexa. Pincer measurements are too open to variation IMO. You should see some of the pics of me two / three months ago - unreal to say the least. I don't want to tempt fate but they also sent me forms for the British Classic a month later in pudsey, with a first timers class, I hope i do well enough to get asked back for that, then I can have another month at dieting and see how much further I really can go as far as dripping bf and gaining muscle, one problem tho, I've only got enough gear to last up to 31st lol.


Yeah the alcohol will be the hardest part as it comes hand in hand wi rugby lol il be strong yeah august is when i want to be ready for pal so plenty of time for improvement diet is going well since u got me onto protein yog thats what i have now if i fancy sommat naughty so thanks for that agreed on the calipersand shit as they need calibrating etc and i defo think you will get thru pal no sweat comparedto alot of people i seen going for same show they aint even close so stay positive pal and if u need subbing some gear i have a few "spare" bottles lying around :-)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Yeah the alcohol will be the hardest part as it comes hand in hand wi rugby lol il be strong yeah august is when i want to be ready for pal so plenty of time for improvement diet is going well since u got me onto protein yog thats what i have now if i fancy sommat naughty so thanks for that agreed on the calipersand shit as they need calibrating etc and i defo think you will get thru pal no sweat comparedto alot of people i seen going for same show they aint even close so stay positive pal and if u need subbing some gear i have a few "spare" bottles lying around :-) Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Nice one Brother

----------


## MR-FQ320

This weeks training and food schedule. Mon - thurs

630am 25 mins bike to work
700am compound movement ie incline bench / deadlift/ squat / overhead press
730am 60g oats 200g egg whites 30g whey
1000am tin of mackerel
1200 tuna mayo salad
1500 banana
1600 isolation exercises, high reps lots of sets
1645 bike home
1800 2 scoops of whey
1900 chicken rice
2100 protein dessert
2200 nuts

2150 cals net, roughly 50/25/25

----------


## MR-FQ320

Fri -sun 
Ramp up carbs fri 175 sat 250 sun 325 
Decease cardio

----------


## MR-FQ320

Switched training up again, my body seems to be loving volume, the more I do, the bigger I get. That was the best chest workout in years 

Am - 5x5 type style training / bench / Bb row : leg extensions. ( 5x12)

Evening workout : 

10x10 70kg flat bench
3 x flat bench to failure 
3 x incline bench to failure 
Db incline flyes
10x10 lat pull downs wide grip
3 x failure
3 x under hand grip

10 x 10 db curl and press - failed at sets 4/5/6

Felt as big and as solid as a house. 

Or like the sandman from the comic book films lol.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Melted some fat off last night and this morning, HIIT weights in the evening, 5x5 in the morning, 2 cardio sessions, on gold standard when a hunger pang strikes in the night( with almond milk ) and some cashews. 

Pic is fresh outta bed, no pump, no water no food.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Nice, looking solid. I can't wait to start gear , just 10 more days .

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Nice, looking solid. I can't wait to start gear , just 10 more days .


Thanks bro, I'm putting weight on if anything lol. 

Good luck, how many weeks?

----------


## MR-FQ320

Today

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Thanks bro, I'm putting weight on if anything lol. Good luck, how many weeks?


 that is the good combination of the gears and good nutrition, damn ,your shoulders are blown how much do you weigh?
I'm 13.5 weeks out .

----------


## MR-FQ320

> that is the good combination of the gears and good nutrition, damn ,your shoulders are blown how much do you weigh? I'm 13.5 weeks out .


211lbs this morning,

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

how tall are you?

----------


## MR-FQ320

5'10"3/4

----------


## Joco71

You look awesome!! Your hard work and dedication is paying off bigtime. See it through and you will be a proud person and know what you are capable of. Respect.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> You look awesome!! Your hard work and dedication is paying off bigtime. See it through and you will be a proud person and know what you are capable of. Respect.


Cheers man ! Good words you have spoken, just what I needed to hear tbh. Staying dedicated and true, not overspilling or overloading on simple carbs is my mission right now.

----------


## MR-FQ320

This morning, not feeling as "tight" and solid as I had hoped tbh

----------


## NACH3

Looking solid as f*** FQ... I'm just about ready to start hitting some volume(nothing too crazy but next wk I want to see what going to true failure would be like on a deload wk  :Wink: ). 

Your delts are getting some serious striations(and quads got those veins coming in nice) keep smashing it! I'd say your at or near 8% if not a lil lower(if your obliques and serratus can pop that will make you look much more lean too! 

Great work!

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Looking solid as f*** FQ... I'm just about ready to start hitting some volume(nothing too crazy but next wk I want to see what going to true failure would be like on a deload wk ). Your delts are getting some serious striations(and quads got those veins coming in nice) keep smashing it! I'd say your at or near 8% if not a lil lower(if your obliques and serratus can pop that will make you look much more lean too! Great work!


Thanks Nach ! I've gone crazy this week - 5x5 every morning A-B-A-B-A then 10x10 in the evening a-b-c-a-b-c, cardio to and from work on push bike, fecking drained I am ! If I was measuring bodyfat with calipers, fat on lower abs is at an all time low, so I know I'm in unchartered territory. Two days rest is definitely calling. I limited myself to 175g carbs yesterday as part of the carb up protocol, but today I've gone mad and reached a whopping 420g carbs, I'm just hoping it fills up muscles and glycogen stores first before being stored as fat tissue. I am looking freaky I'll be honest, veins are awesome lol. So I'm ok on restricted carbs but the halfway point is a killer, once I start I just can't stop, a real test of mental strength.

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks Nach ! I've gone crazy this week - 5x5 every morning A-B-A-B-A then 10x10 in the evening a-b-c-a-b-c, cardio to and from work on push bike, fecking drained I am ! If I was measuring bodyfat with calipers, fat on lower abs is at an all time low, so I know I'm in unchartered territory. Two days rest is definitely calling. I limited myself to 175g carbs yesterday as part of the carb up protocol, but today I've gone mad and reached a whopping 420g carbs, I'm just hoping it fills up muscles and glycogen stores first before being stored as fat tissue. I am looking freaky I'll be honest, veins are awesome lol. So I'm ok on restricted carbs but the halfway point is a killer, once I start I just can't stop, a real test of mental strength.


For sure... It's a definitely all mental(if you want to do it it'll happen) - your looking awesome just watch those really high carb days the closer you get... I don't think I could go Keto - my body responds very well to carbs... But I've never been in show shape lol... I know they would have to drop(obviously to deplete my glycogen stores first) if you can stay on top of your depleted glycogen stores - they shouldn't get stored! How long do you have left big guy?

Best of luck!

----------


## MR-FQ320

Two weeks left mate. Having two days total rest this weekend, thoughts being muscles grow when rested and less is more. 

Carbs are a double edged sword for me, once I mastered them and understood the effects they have on my body the magic began to happen. 

I'll be honest, I'm getting sloppy, I'm eating way to much milk chocolate and granola / flapjack bars with too much sugar in. It's not sticking as fat tissue as such. Veins have popped out. See pic of legs now lol.

----------


## fitnesstrainer

> Two weeks left mate. Having two days total rest this weekend, thoughts being muscles grow when rested and less is more. Carbs are a double edged sword for me, once I mastered them and understood the effects they have on my body the magic began to happen. I'll be honest, I'm getting sloppy, I'm eating way to much milk chocolate and granola / flapjack bars with too much sugar in. It's not sticking as fat tissue as such. Veins have popped out. See pic of legs now lol.


 what does your calf routine look like?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> what does your calf routine look like?




I don't train them. Well not isolated anyway. 

Squats. 
Bike.

----------


## MR-FQ320

After playing around with carbs, carbing up protocols, trying to get "harder" dryer looking with more food, iv come to the conclusion that less is more ( in terms of conditioning ), yes I can look fuller albeit forfeit in sharpness.

----------


## energizer bunny

Looking great MR FQ!

Look at them vains! good luck in your comp!

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Looking great MR FQ! Look at them vains! good luck in your comp!


Thanks man, want to get it over with now.

----------


## Pohjolainen

> Tbh, I wasn't offended, but neither did I "get it", I was just confused at the humour, well, that and a flash thought I wasn't big enough and actually should be beach body category with board shorts lol. 
> 
> Thanks man, all comments welcome :-)
> 
> Prop, tren , clen . Started adrol fri, mast to follow, if it all works out to plan, I'll be big, ripped and solid. That's the dream anyway. 
> 
> ADROL ROCKS !


So ADROL your refering to Anadrol and what is the reason behind adding it in so close to a comp?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> So ADROL your refering to Anadrol and what is the reason behind adding it in so close to a comp?


Yes I am. Increase in muscle size.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looking lean all over!

----------


## Pohjolainen

So what are you currently taking and what will you be adding or taking away in the way Gear before you step on stage? Reason I ask is the water retention someone might retain while on Anadrol . I compete as well but i compete in Mens Physique. 
You look great man! 

This was a day before my last show. Last show was May 16, 2015, next show June 13, 2015

----------


## davidtheman100

> After playing around with carbs, carbing up protocols, trying to get "harder" dryer looking with more food, iv come to the conclusion that less is more ( in terms of conditioning ), yes I can look fuller albeit forfeit in sharpness.


Looking something f*cking fierce man keep up the good work

----------


## MR-FQ320

> So what are you currently taking and what will you be adding or taking away in the way Gear before you step on stage? Reason I ask is the water retention someone might retain while on Anadrol. I compete as well but i compete in Mens Physique. You look great man! This was a day before my last show. Last show was May 16, 2015, next show June 13, 2015 <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157198"/>


What's your stats man? What waist size are you ? It's a good look you carry man. You should do well I expect.

I think the adrol water retention is A - rubbish bro theory , B negated by water manipulation

----------


## Pohjolainen

To be completely honest I don't know my exact stats. Mens physique is such about a certain look that I don't take my stats except weight. I just take lots of pictures. This is my second year competing and I have made leaps and bounds from where I was last year for the 4 shows I did. My first competition of this year was last weekend and I placed Second in my class in open mens physique class C. But on that note I have 2 more competitions lined up for this year both in June. My goal in the off season this year is to focus on my stats more and keep on a diet to give me a clean lean bulk. Last year in the off season I bulked but It wasn't the best way I could have gone about it. 

Last competition season was also the first year I started using Gear. 

Definitely going to give Anadrol a try. For the little time I've used now I have tried quite a wide range of gear. After my last Comp I'm going to through in some Anadrol and go through a little trial run up to a weekend as if I was going to compete. 

In the pic I was probably in the 187 to 190 range and I'm 5' 10". The next morning I stepped on Stage at 183, 184.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Final week, this weeks protocol isn't exactly bullet proof but I know where it can easily go wrong. This weeks plan, train hard and stick to the diet !

----------


## bignath4607

> Final week, this weeks protocol isn't exactly bullet proof but I know where it can easily go wrong. This weeks plan, train hard and stick to the diet !


Looking solid bro cant wait t see u "blacked up" to really bring the detail out be good t see u too mate il shout for ya :-)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Looking solid bro cant wait t see u "blacked up" to really bring the detail out be good t see u too mate il shout for ya :-) Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Cheers Bro, I really do appreciate your support, of course it will be returned, how have you been ? yeah I've done a bit of experimenting, if I can just bring everything together and nail it ..... 
I WILL BE ****ING SCARY !

----------


## bignath4607

> Cheers Bro, I really do appreciate your support, of course it will be returned, how have you been ? yeah I've done a bit of experimenting, if I can just bring everything together and nail it ..... I WILL BE ****ING SCARY !


Im good matey and your welcome if theres owt i can do to help you out tbis week just give me a shout i too have gone wi the experimenting thing and starting to see some good results i tbink i just got my timing off a bit but still in a good place if you got any time this week fancy working out ? Could come pick up some last min tips from my mate too mon/wed/fri are giod days for me wi being back at rugby if not il look forward to seeing u smash it sun:-)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Im good matey and your welcome if theres owt i can do to help you out tbis week just give me a shout i too have gone wi the experimenting thing and starting to see some good results i tbink i just got my timing off a bit but still in a good place if you got any time this week fancy working out ? Could come pick up some last min tips from my mate too mon/wed/fri are giod days for me wi being back at rugby if not il look forward to seeing u smash it sun:-) Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Thanks man, with all respect, iv gotta go with what I thinks best for now, anything else and I'll just get confused, I'll stick to my plan, if it doesn't work out I'll know for next time. 

I know I could have come in leaner, but my experimentation with chocolate took the piss after I fluked it one week. 

Still hoping I can place in the top three.

I have the week after off, so that may be better for a training session.

----------


## bignath4607

Yeah man i understand that and yeah itll begood t hit a sesh after the show when ur recovered toou got everything sorted for sun ie tan,music routine etc ?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Joco71

Good luck MR. you look awesome bro!

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Yeah man i understand that and yeah itll begood t hit a sesh after the show when ur recovered toou got everything sorted for sun ie tan,music routine etc ? Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yeah pretty much all sorted. Just missing some weights to get pump backstage.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Good luck MR. you look awesome bro!


Thanks dude

----------


## Mr.BB

> Final week, this weeks protocol isn't exactly bullet proof but I know where it can easily go wrong. This weeks plan, train hard and stick to the diet !


Good luck in the comp!!

You are looking great!!!

----------


## davidtheman100

> So what are you currently taking and what will you be adding or taking away in the way Gear before you step on stage? Reason I ask is the water retention someone might retain while on Anadrol . I compete as well but i compete in Mens Physique. 
> You look great man! 
> 
> This was a day before my last show. Last show was May 16, 2015, next show June 13, 2015


Why not compete in bodybuilding? You could look super scary if you added more size with the way your body is structured..

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Why not compete in bodybuilding? You could look super scary if you added more size with the way your body is structured..


Wheels ??

----------


## Darkness

Savage progress for sure. But fukc taking a bike ride to work when you can just hammer it in that Evo of yours.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Savage progress for sure. But fukc taking a bike ride to work when you can just hammer it in that Evo of yours.


Lol. Sold that mate and bought a Bimmer lolz

Thanks for the props.

----------


## Pohjolainen

> Wheels ??


Legs are shredded just no size because I keep them that way for the mens physique look. This is only my second year competing so I want to give mens physique the run around and see where it goes before I give up on it. Also I'm an all or nothing kind of person so I am going to use all the gear that gives me the best chance to go as far as I can. 

Your looking super hard, Good Luck!

----------


## MR-FQ320

Well I feel like I have my show condition back, just hope I can keep it this way. It's seems 300g carbs is the sweet spot, I put on muscle and burn fat with this amount. 100g of carbs has me storing fat and losing muscle ( or depleting glycogen)

----------


## MR-FQ320

In the interests of closing this thread out for completeness, here are some of my show pictures, opinions and comments are welcome, as is constructive criticism

----------


## bignath4607

Well done again buddy was good to see you up there hope i can achieve what u have hope your enjoying your rest and food i started my log hope u dont mind i name dropped you :-)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Well done again buddy was good to see you up there hope i can achieve what u have hope your enjoying your rest and food i started my log hope u dont mind i name dropped you :-) Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yeah thanks again man, if you could have the seen the smile on my face when u shouted my name.....enough to light ****ing Batley up lol.


Lessons learnt :
Condition condition condition. 
And dreamtan number two. 
Smile to the judges haha
Don't inject that morning
Don't load up on carbs so much. 
Condition condition condition.!!!!!

----------


## Joco71

Congrats man that is a big accomplishment and you looked good doing it. Can't ask for more than that. How did it feel to finally get on stage? Oh and i'm sure you learned plenty along the away about training and yourself.

----------


## bignath4607

> Yeah thanks again man, if you could have the seen the smile on my face when u shouted my name.....enough to light ****ing Batley up lol. Lessons learnt : Condition condition condition. And dreamtan number two. Smile to the judges haha Don't inject that morning Don't load up on carbs so much. Condition condition condition.!!!!!


Goodstuff matey and ur welcome mate anytime have to ask how were the lads in ur class as in were they friendly enough etc ?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Congrats man that is a big accomplishment and you looked good doing it. Can't ask for more than that. How did it feel to finally get on stage? Oh and i'm sure you learned plenty along the away about training and yourself.


It felt surreal, like a dream, I savoured the moment, I smiled on stage, I'm planning the next one already. I want a trophy ! 

A competition really will up your game and knowledge, it's a different league.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Goodstuff matey and ur welcome mate anytime have to ask how were the lads in ur class as in were they friendly enough etc ? Sent from my iPhone using Forum


 yeah generally really helpful, not bitchy, felt a bit sorry for the lad that got laughed at. The winner was in my changing room to begin wi, he said and I quote, "iv only done it coz all my mates were doing it " - yeah right ! I suppose he was cool, but backflipping out onto stage is not just because his mates thought it might be a laugh. ( rant over) well deserved winner. I thought the ladies had the the better idea when they just instantly moved them up to the next group if they were too big. And it was a class of 19. I'm sure I'll stand a better chance next year in novices. Although I am planning one on the 19th September, it's weight category tho.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Oh, and the figure / trained girls were really hot, dang I should have got her number ! I really wanna date one of them girls :-))

----------


## bignath4607

> Oh, and the figure / trained girls were really hot, dang I should have got her number ! I really wanna date one of them girls :-))


Yeah tell me about it most of them id use their shit for toothpaste especially that alex that won ms yorkshire

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Yeah tell me about it most of them id use their shit for toothpaste especially that alex that won ms yorkshire Sent from my iPhone using Forum


LMAO - no really LOLOL hahaha

----------


## bignath4607

Im not even joking id do owt for her shes so fit she could share some fit with the less fortunate ones and still be the fittest

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Im not even joking id do owt for her shes so fit she could share some fit with the less fortunate ones and still be the fittest Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Lmao, I looking for pics now !

----------


## MR-FQ320

Is this her ? Like a Brazilian ass, very graceful and theatrical ? Even are lass said I could knob her she was that nice.

----------


## bignath4607

> Is this her ? Like a Brazilian ass, very graceful and theatrical ? Even are lass said I could knob her she was that nice.


 ****ing hell yeah shes amazing im in love fancy going halveson a 7 haha

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

I was mesmerised when I saw her. 

What the hell is halves on a seven ? Lol

----------


## bignath4607

> I was mesmerised when I saw her. What the hell is halves on a seven ? Lol


 oops my bad you used t get 7 years for rape lol i am of course only joking but id defo crawl over hot coal on my cock for a night with her

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> oops my bad you used t get 7 years for rape lol i am of course only joking but id defo crawl over hot coal on my cock for a night with her Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Hahahahhaahahaha :-))))))

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

what happend mate? how was your placing?

your show is over and i wanted to say this few weeks back, your chest and back need a lot of work your legs too, your arms are your best body part.
your posing needs work, your face is like you are choking, your face should looks more relaxed.

but congrats cuz you did it, your effort was the important part.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> what happend mate? how was your placing? your show is over and i wanted to say this few weeks back, your chest and back need a lot of work your legs too, your arms are your best body part. your posing needs work, your face is like you are choking, your face should looks more relaxed. but congrats cuz you did it, your effort was the important part.


I didn't place, but I didn't look out of place. They only placed the top 6/19. Like I said earlier , judges feedback was more tan, more condition, better posing, no site injection lumps. 

Thanks for your honest feedback, i can take it, I'm a big boy. (220lbs lol )I think basically I have mass but no shape, I am going to do more reps , more sets. I know pecs need bringing out more, as do quads and Xmas tree back. Upper outer triceps head need development too. I like my shoulders best. I want to improve. If you have actual solutions to help I would like to hear them. 

I will be taking posing coaching next time. I seem to grimace coz I'm trying that hard to tense, which does actually contract the muscle and make them appear smaller.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> I didn't place, but I didn't look out of place. They only placed the top 6/19. Like I said earlier , judges feedback was more tan, more condition, better posing, no site injection lumps. Thanks for your honest feedback, i can take it, I'm a big boy. (220lbs lol )I think basically I have mass but no shape, I am going to do more reps , more sets. I know pecs need bringing out more, as do quads and Xmas tree back. Upper outer triceps head need development too. I like my shoulders best. I want to improve. If you have actual solutions to help I would like to hear them. I will be taking posing coaching next time. I seem to grimace coz I'm trying that hard to tense, which does actually contract the muscle and make them appear smaller.


I really think that muscle development is 99% genetic dependent, if i know that solution my arms were bigger ,i honestly don't think that you can really help your pecs except adding a lot of mass , but those will always be a lacking part in your body. But what do i know huh? train them don't lose your hope,try every thing . 

If only there were injectable genes available

----------


## MR-FQ320

> I really think that muscle development is 99% genetic dependent, if i know that solution my arms were bigger ,i honestly don't think that you can really help your pecs except adding a lot of mass , but those will always be a lacking part in your body. But what do i know huh? train them don't lose your hope,try every thing . If only there were injectable genes available


I don't think why your are saying is true, muscle development wholly dependant on how much time we spend at the gym, obsessed with what aw wear.

----------


## Metalject

Simply my overall thoughts on your story/prep/show. Take it for whatever it's worth.

1. If you need to drop 5% or more in 5-6wks, 99.99% of the time this means you will need to be doing cardio every single day. In most cases, daily cardio needs to be done far sooner than 5-6wks out. 

2. You start getting into those final weeks, often there really shouldnt be any cheat meals or refeed days, just suffering days. 

3. If any type of carbing up is causing you to lose ab definition, stop doing any type of carbing up. 

4. What the judges told you, conditioning. That is the standard term used to say, you need to be leaner. That is nothing anyone wants to hear, I never liked hearing it, but unfortunately its often true. Your upper body, particular the front looked pretty good in terms of condition, another unfortunate thing is we all tend to judge our conditioning by that if were not careful, which is often a HUGE mistake. 

5. Just my critique based on pics: 

*Legs were the most lacking body part in terms of conditioning. Lack of quad separation and glutes/hams a bit softer than youd like, the latter being difficult for everyone. 

*I could be wrong, Im just taking a guess. Your chest looks like you train heavy but with a lack of strong contractions. Again, I could be wrong on this. 

*Back also not lean enough and could use improvement. 

6. Yes, definitely smile when posing, if you cant the pose probably isnt right  most muscular being the only exception but you should still have the ability to force and go from a grimace to a smile in this pose. 

7. All injections the last few days should be in the glutes and in areas they can be hidden by trunks. 

8. My overall opinion  bring chest and back up a bit and be leaner next time. Yeah, I know, general advice, lol! More to the point, be willing to do cardio moreyou can always decrease it if you need to but it sucks when you dont do enough. And dont get sucked into the idea that your prior contest diet was perfect and just needs slight tweaking. That could be the case but you may also find other plans that are different from what you just did to be far better. A lot of guys have a very hard time accepting this, I know I went through this for a while myself.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Simply my overall thoughts on your story/prep/show. Take it for whatever it's worth. 1. If you need to drop 5% or more in 5-6wks, 99.99% of the time this means you will need to be doing cardio every single day. In most cases, daily cardio needs to be done far sooner than 5-6wks out. 2. You start getting into those final weeks, often there really shouldnt be any cheat meals or refeed days, just suffering days. 3. If any type of carbing up is causing you to lose ab definition, stop doing any type of carbing up. 4. What the judges told you, conditioning. That is the standard term used to say, you need to be leaner. That is nothing anyone wants to hear, I never liked hearing it, but unfortunately its often true. Your upper body, particular the front looked pretty good in terms of condition, another unfortunate thing is we all tend to judge our conditioning by that if were not careful, which is often a HUGE mistake. 5. Just my critique based on pics: *Legs were the most lacking body part in terms of conditioning. Lack of quad separation and glutes/hams a bit softer than youd like, the latter being difficult for everyone. *I could be wrong, Im just taking a guess. Your chest looks like you train heavy but with a lack of strong contractions. Again, I could be wrong on this. *Back also not lean enough and could use improvement. 6. Yes, definitely smile when posing, if you cant the pose probably isnt right  most muscular being the only exception but you should still have the ability to force and go from a grimace to a smile in this pose. 7. All injections the last few days should be in the glutes and in areas they can be hidden by trunks. 8. My overall opinion  bring chest and back up a bit and be leaner next time. Yeah, I know, general advice, lol! More to the point, be willing to do cardio moreyou can always decrease it if you need to but it sucks when you dont do enough. And dont get sucked into the idea that your prior contest diet was perfect and just needs slight tweaking. That could be the case but you may also find other plans that are different from what you just did to be far better. A lot of guys have a very hard time accepting this, I know I went through this for a while myself.


Thanks for the feedback, a lot of it I already know, as I am my own worst critic. 

I killed myself doing cardio, my hams were so so tight and dead I could hardly walk up stairs. Granted my two blow outs in Dublin and Benidorm didn't help my cause. 4 weeks out i was leanest ( see pic ) but thought i could be clever and go for size, and adrol ! 100mg ed was too much for four weeks. I'll drop that next time. 2 yes I did too many high carb days, and ate way too much chocolate after the magic happened once ( I learnt from this now ). 

All my body needs training for shape, more isolation more reps. I know chest lacks, I was disappointed with my back definition for the size of it.

----------


## MR-FQ320

This was me four weeks out at about 208lbs, I think this was my best shape

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Did you use diuretics ? Water manipulation ? Sodium ?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Did you use diuretics ? Water manipulation ? Sodium ?


No, yes, no

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Awesome! Huge accomplishment to step one stage!!!

----------


## energizer bunny

Well done MRFQ.......i know jack about bodybuilding BUT you stuck it out and did what most weight lifters just dream of! must be hell on the prep! so big props!

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Awesome! Huge accomplishment to step one stage!!!


Thank you dear, yep, ticked a box, got a monkey off my back, the relief when it was all over was immense.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Well done MRFQ.......i know jack about bodybuilding BUT you stuck it out and did what most weight lifters just dream of! must be hell on the prep! so big props!


Thanks man, I appreciate it. Well I'm going for another, I think there's five contests between September and November so I'm maintaining for three week then start to diet down again. Ultra discipline is required, maybe that's why I didn't do as well, or convinced my self I could be clever than everyone else.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thank you dear, yep, ticked a box, got a monkey off my back, the relief when it was all over was immense.


You looked good IMHO.  :Smilie:  

You should post up some of your before and current pics in transformation thread. It's s lifestyle.

----------


## davidtheman100

I think you looked pretty damn good especially for a first show.. In regards to playing the "size game" i think it's usually that you would never be able to put on the quality muscle within the last 2 weeks for it to be "stage weight" equivalent.. Meaning the orals will not give you those extra 10 lbs of "stage weight" maybe fairly lean but not ideally what you would want.. I would think you'd be able to tell if you're going to be able to come in a little bigger starting at maybe 12 weeks out or something where you'd be able to either slowly cut depending on your condition and spare the muscle to come in a little bigger without expense of conditioning or if you're at the point 2 weeks out where you feel you might be a little small.. i'd think you'd want to be able to come in most shredded as possible to give the illusion of more thickness and have good conditioning a win-win for you in the judges case IMO instead of maybe trying to blow up with oral on stage and it being harder to combat the water retention and storage so maybe that could have been done differently just my opinion though

----------


## NACH3

Well done & Awesome accomplishment FQ! Just getting up there takes Balls and even going through what you went through... Gives you more confidence for your next show! I too think that pic may have been your best shape overall!! 

Great advice from above experienced competitors! Just grow into it(you've got the right attitude  :Smilie:  go smash it!

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Well done & Awesome accomplishment FQ! Just getting up there takes Balls and even going through what you went through... Gives you more confidence for your next show! I too think that pic may have been your best shape overall!! Great advice from above experienced competitors! Just grow into it(you've got the right attitude  go smash it!


I want more ! I want a trophy ! I WILL get a trophy !

----------


## NACH3

> I want more ! I want a trophy ! I WILL get a trophy !


W/that attitude I dont doubt it FQ! Maybe get a trainer this go around! And as Sol!dSnak3 said diuretics/water manipulation/& sodium...

I see where you thought that dosing an oral at the end would fill you out, as I'm learning the basics... A coach may be the little tweak you need(for further developing those lacking BPs(we are all our own worst critiques  :Wink:

----------


## MR-FQ320

> W/that attitude I dont doubt it FQ! Maybe get a trainer this go around! And as Sol!dSnak3 said diuretics/water manipulation/& sodium... I see where you thought that dosing an oral at the end would fill you out, as I'm learning the basics... A coach may be the little tweak you need(for further developing those lacking BPs(we are all our own worst critiques


Sorry for brief replies, moving flats ( apartments) :-)), no internet connection tho. 

Ye, it seems like not employing a trainer turned out to be a big school boy error, idk, maybe the game really has been upped a few points. I have a couple of contacts, I got the judges card and number and also a ambassador for a local protein company that is the judges mate. ;-)

In a way I'm kinda glad I made those mistakes, what is it they say about the the best lessons are the hardest learnt....man , it is a different league, somewhere to show off to fellow enthusiasts, and get respect amongst your peers.....can be the greatest compliment ever.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

what was you full cycle for this contest and how many weeks?are you on trt?

----------


## oldnsedentary

> Thanks man, I appreciate it. Well I'm going for another, I think there's five contests between September and November so I'm maintaining for three week then start to diet down again. Ultra discipline is required, maybe that's why I didn't do as well, or convinced my self I could be clever than everyone else.


You are not going to take an off season to bring up your chest and back before dieting down again?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> You are not going to take an off season to bring up your chest and back before dieting down again?


And my quads.....

I know what you're saying, but basically I'm hoping I can do both, I have overhauled my training programme to train pecs and quads twice a week, more isolation, more reps more sets, I was going to start another thread on mass vs shape. I can see progress changes already. 

I really do want to get on stage again, I love it, I know what I need to do to get a trophy and I am prepared to work hard for it. I am sure along with my next cycle I can build muscle ( or create shape) in calorie deficit. I now stand at 215lbs, about 10%bf without really trying

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

what was you full cycle for this contest and how many weeks?are you on trt? X2 
plz answer this

----------


## wellshii

Looking good,despite not placing. Shred those abs . Whats your ab routine?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Looking good,despite not placing. Shred those abs . Whats your ab routine?


Thanks man, abs routine was a bit random, planks crunches, cable crunches, leg raises, alternate leg raise. I always tried to concentrate on lower abs

----------


## MR-FQ320

> what was you full cycle for this contest and how many weeks?are you on trt? X2 plz answer this


It was a really long heavy cycle- about 40 weeks. Would be frowned upon on here. PM me. No trt. Blast and cruise.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Here we go again ! 10.5 weeks left till my next competition, I'm gonna keep this thread open as my journal and it's my way of giving back what I have leant from this site.

----------


## MR-FQ320

I am also taking advice from a PT too, I can't say who, but very well respected in BB circles and quite high up in the food chain. Here is my diet check 

here is my planned diet routine, its what i used for the North East at Nabba, some of it is thought through to the end, some i play by ear, i will be willing to make changes as you see fit. I will try and explain some of the things i do and why. Also diet will get tighter and totally drop dairy the closer we get, continually readjusting and checking, weigh in friday morning, cheat meal saturday night, zero alcohol.
Anything i have forgotten please ask, training and supplement plan to follow.

DIET CALCULATIONS.

My calculations go like this; 
I want to be [email protected]% body fat so 205*0.95=195 LBM
195*15cals=2925cals to maintain
so to lose 1lb a week less 500 cals from 2925=2425cals daily

so at 195lbs i need 1.5 g/lb = 292g protein per day; 292 * 4cals =1168 cals
fats 0.4g/Lb = 78g/day = 78*8 = 624 cals
1168+624=1792
2425-1792=633
633/4=158g carbs per day

So totals are calories 2425, protein 292g, carbs 158g, fats 78g

Now to be clever and shock the body and keep muscle glycogen stores full, i carb cycle, so i might have 4 days at 100g carbs and two days at 250g carbs so that the net weekly carb intake is the same.
I also work to the daily macros(if it fits in your macros)and that timing is not that greatly influenced to food intake performance.


DIET FOODSTUFFS and TIMES (cals/pro/carbs/fats/sugars)

2am Protein whey isolate and egg whites, 339/74/2/1/2
7am Apricot wheats with liquid egg whites 323/25/36/1/11
930am Herring 390/25/11/27/8
12 stuffed pepper with tuna and dressing 188/32/8/4/4
2/3 pre workout whey isolate 230/52/2/1/2
PWO meal 5/6pm chicken rice curry sauce 551/69/51/11/5
8pm protein dessert 147/30/3/2/2
10pm unsalted cashews 300/9/12/24/4

Totals for day 2515/316/129/72/40

Thats my plan for this fortnight, weigh in , check an readjust again.

FLUID INTAKE

Pint of dilute juice for nighttime
530am filter coffee pint
730am 250ml machine coffee
i try and drink 3 litres of water at work
12pm, 250ml coffee
pint of dilute with tea
Coke Zero/Max occasionally
Coffee has semiskilled milk in, will be dropped closer to show date

----------


## MR-FQ320

Ok so here goes with the supps, if I had more cash I'd spend a lot on this area, recent flat move has wiped me out, so it's back to basics. I prob have a load of stuff in the cupboard I forgot about like creatime and glutamine 

T400/tren E/mast E/test E
Weeks 1- 3 400/150/150/250
Weeks 4-7 800/300/300/0
Weeks 9-10 1200/450/450

I still have gyno symptoms so I'm on adex and nolva. I also use melatonin for sleep. 

That's all I can think of right now. My wish list is long though, and I'm not adverse to spending money on supplements. High on the list is Sibutramaine appetite suppressants. Then clen . 

Sent from my iPhone

----------


## MR-FQ320

Weighed in at 217.2 lbs this am, feeling lean and solid, sure I'm losing bf very slowly- well almost to plan of 1lb a week, if get 10lbs of pure fat I will be chuffed to bits

----------


## bignath4607

Great log this big ladand alot of new comers could learn alot from it sounds a solid plan mate when we having this workout anyhow lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Great log this big ladand alot of new comers could learn alot from it sounds a solid plan mate when we having this workout anyhow lol Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Yeah well this is my way of passing on what iv learnt, instead of hand picking noobs, and trying to educate them, only for them to last five minutes they will have to follow my thread. 


Legs tomorrow mate ??

----------


## MR-FQ320

Feeling solid, getting some odd bloats tho, 217.2 lbs

----------


## bignath4607

> Feeling solid, getting some odd bloats tho, 217.2 lbs


Looking solid pal and yeah can do mate as i done legs mon so due again ?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## BG

Why the dosage changes in your cycle? Thats where the gyno and acne will come from. You will never have stable levels doing that, just lots of sides.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Why the dosage changes in your cycle? Thats where the gyno and acne will come from. You will never have stable levels doing that, just lots of sides.


The idea is to ramp up the tren , when that hits me, I go off on one - literally I'll blow a gasket. I'm just getting rid of the last case of acne and gyno. And it makes my gear last a bit longer. Point taken on board though...

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Looking solid pal and yeah can do mate as i done legs mon so due again ? Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Sound pal, got docs at 230, then picking car up, so I should be with ya about 4 ??? I'll text ya

----------


## bignath4607

> Sound pal, got docs at 230, then picking car up, so I should be with ya about 4 ??? I'll text ya


Should be good for me too mate finish at 330 today doing some overtime so yeah shot us a text :-)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

So this time around Having learnt from mistakes gone by, I have dropped the cheat meal and replaced it with a refeed meal with a treat, I last night it was spaghetti bolognaise,garlic bread, followed by chocolate cake and then peanut butter M&M's , how dare you tanks keep this d boys to yourself ?! 

Sunday is now total rest day, a few weeks of this and I'll know if it's a good way to go. 10 weeks till my next show, and I'm already in better shape than last time at 10 weeks out, all in all my plan is working

----------


## energizer bunny

How good is the melatonin for sleep aid?

i dont sleep well! ive tried ZMA though it did not work.

cheers

----------


## MR-FQ320

> How good is the melatonin for sleep aid? i dont sleep well! ive tried ZMA though it did not work. cheers


I used zma for metabolism. 

Melatonin is good, tho I've got into an awful habit of waking to eat during the night. 

Start with 5mg a night and you'll sleep like a log.

----------


## energizer bunny

Cheers mate. Do you get it local or off the net?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Cheers mate. Do you get it local or off the net?


Net, it's getting harder to buy in the UK, I actually got the last lot from eBay which imported from the U.S.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Weighed in at 219.4 lbs before workout, 218.6 after workout lol

----------


## MR-FQ320

Diet is cleaner than ever with the removal of natural and added sugars, I think the results are already apparent. I'm thinking about playing about with fats next, I usually intake 60-80g a day, usually from fish and nuts, I'm thinking to stop fats on a Saturday and Sunday and bump up cals to maintenance in these days. 

So it's going to look something like this;
Mon - fri, 250p/250c/60f - 2500 cals 
Sat - sun, 375p/375 3000 cals

----------


## MR-FQ320

Ffs ! Now even the wheat is bloating me ! 

Brown Rice Krispies anyone ?

----------


## MR-FQ320

Had some blood work done, results came back and thyroid is "borderline" whatever that means, going in for a review next week.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Today, after three days away on holiday.

----------


## bignath4607

Looking good pal hope u had a good time away :-)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Looking good pal hope u had a good time away :-) Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Nice one pal, yeah some dedicated family time is always good, gave me time to think things through and readjust my life's goals a little or at least formulate a plan. I'm in Manchester now for a dirty weekend ;-))

Rested most of the week, diet was strict, discovered the reason to my bloating - wheat, then nearly killed myself with a hot chocolate, apparently a hot drink after an intolerant food just cooks it all up, so that was a day on the sofa. 

Happy and confident with the progress iv made just recently, the plan seems to be working, yet again I'll be at another level, Mr England here I come lol

----------


## bignath4607

Haha goodman hope you make the most of it ;-) shame about the wheat thing pal hope your ok not niceto experience stuff like that beenhappy with training me sen this week hitting some good numbers with the weights especially legs was repping 250s the other day starting to get veins in legs n shoulders so i hope thats a good sign as i dropped protein intake as you suggested except for last night as im playing rugby today

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Haha goodman hope you make the most of it ;-) shame about the wheat thing pal hope your ok not niceto experience stuff like that beenhappy with training me sen this week hitting some good numbers with the weights especially legs was repping 250s the other day starting to get veins in legs n shoulders so i hope thats a good sign as i dropped protein intake as you suggested except for last night as im playing rugby today Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Good man, I'll train legs again with you again, I defi need pushing. 
Can you see a difference ? 
I felt bad for putting you off your comp, I'm just not good with sugaring stuff up. In my own way I was just trying to help push you on. 
Even Arnie says its 70% diet.

----------


## MR-FQ320

My new breakfast cereal ! How awesome are the macros on this ?

----------


## Back In Black

> My new breakfast cereal ! How awesome are the macros on this ?


bet that cost a few pennies?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> bet that cost a few pennies?


£2.49, 200g, H&B, it was exactly what I was looking for :-))

----------


## Back In Black

> £2.49, 200g, H&B, it was exactly what I was looking for :-))


yeah but pricey. That's probably 2 servings.

Definitely can't do wheat? Shredded wheat have great macro's too.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> yeah but pricey. That's probably 2 servings. Definitely can't do wheat? Shredded wheat have great macro's too.


Well maybe in moderation, apparently it's a trial and error process, maybe just go without wheat for a bit and let it settle down. I loved the mini wheats, weigh em exactly, maybe three times a day sent me over the edge.

----------


## bignath4607

> Good man, I'll train legs again with you again, I defi need pushing. Can you see a difference ? I felt bad for putting you off your comp, I'm just not good with sugaring stuff up. In my own way I was just trying to help push you on. Even Arnie says its 70% diet.


Haha do t worry about it too often people are too nice i kinda knew if i asked you that id get the real answer which is what i need as i wanna look the part on stage pal willu be training sat ? As rugby this week is fri night for me so its legs tonight and sat i wanna jump on one of ur shoulder sessions btw

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Haha do t worry about it too often people are too nice i kinda knew if i asked you that id get the real answer which is what i need as i wanna look the part on stage pal willu be training sat ? As rugby this week is fri night for me so its legs tonight and sat i wanna jump on one of ur shoulder sessions btw Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Haha, nice one bro, yeah I'll tell like it is lol. 

I'll save shoulders for Saturday bro, if there's no OT again ;-)

----------


## bignath4607

> Haha, nice one bro, yeah I'll tell like it is lol. I'll save shoulders for Saturday bro, if there's no OT again ;-)


No ot this weekend pal what time u like to train ?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

> No ot this weekend pal what time u like to train ? Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I meant my OT as well lol, Iv still fallen out wi boss. I think my gym only opens sat morning 0830-1300 ...

----------


## bignath4607

> I meant my OT as well lol, Iv still fallen out wi boss. I think my gym only opens sat morning 0830-1300 ...


Lol well whatever time suits u mate

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MR-FQ320

This was Friday night, very happy with the picture I was. Weighing about 218lbs

----------


## MR-FQ320

This morning, body fat guess anyone ?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

ohh got to love the post show anabolic rebound, looks like you are making great progress...

----------


## MR-FQ320

> ohh got to love the post show anabolic rebound, looks like you are making great progress...


Nice one brother, yeah I keep amazing myself with how I can change my body, I keep wondering how far I can go..

----------


## MR-FQ320

This morning. 

Dropped afternoon oats, 200g carbs, 240 pro, 70 fats.

----------


## Duo

You are looking sublime Mr, would you mind posting up your current daily diet please? Thank you for keeping this thread current, I am learning a lot from it.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> You are looking sublime Mr, would you mind posting up your current daily diet please? Thank you for keeping this thread current, I am learning a lot from it.


Thanks, yeah no problem, I'm glad someone is gaining benefit from it, now it may be a bit hardcore but I am determined to win a trophy. 

Basically, 1.1g/lb LBM 0.35g/lb LBM carbs work out the same as protein. And that works out to 40/40/20 - 500 cals a day less than tdee ( 3000). 

No sugar, no empty calories, no bad fats ( fats come from fish and nuts ) , no dairy, no gluten, no wheat. Oats are also bloating me. No juice / pop. 

Worth mentioning I'm not sleeping properly and waking up hungry during the night - so I eat my cereals. 



330am 50g puffed brown rice gluten free cereal. 
730 30g whey isolate
930 125 g mackerel / 200g herring
1200 120 g tuna and a whole pepper
1500 whey isolate
1800 200g chick Brest, 125 g basmati rice
1900 sugar free jelly
2000 50g cashews / almonds
0000 50g puffed brown rice cereal

Daily totals ;
Cals 2059 219p/50f/202c / 17s/10fiber

Like I said, iv dropped oats from afternoon whey, also dropped linseed and sunflower seeds from morning shake to boost fat loss.

----------


## Duo

Thanks Dude, looks like a very simple and easy to prep diet. Can I ask a few more questions please? Where do you buy the puffed brown rice from, how do you cook it and how many servings do you get from each pack? Is the 9.30 mackerel or herring or both and is this tinned?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Thanks Dude, looks like a very simple and easy to prep diet. Can I ask a few more questions please? Where do you buy the puffed brown rice from, how do you cook it and how many servings do you get from each pack? Is the 9.30 mackerel or herring or both and is this tinned?


Fire away..

Puffed brown rice is from any supermarket in the " free from " ( gluten ) shelves. It's a breakfast cereal, no need to cook, just pour soya milk on or egg whites for protein - I sometimes sweeten it with zero calorie sweetener. I guess it's quite expensive at four 50g servings per pack and pack costing £2. If I wasn't in contest prep I'd eat regular rice crispies as the nutrition is good, and more energy than oats per 100g. 

Either or , yes tinned, very convenient and quick.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Saturday AM

----------


## MR-FQ320

Started clen this week hoping to shift the last 3/4 lbs of fat. 4.5 weeks to the big show, 3.5 to the warm up trial

----------


## tarmyg

Interested in your mood as mine is shifting around heavily at the moment due to the deficit.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Interested in your mood as mine is shifting around heavily at the moment due to the deficit.


I'm actually really happy right now, energy is good. I'm only in deficit by 500 cals mon-fri, rest is from cardio, refeed at weekends 3000cals high carb med protein, low fat.

----------


## tarmyg

> I'm actually really happy right now, energy is good.


Amazing! I want to know that secret man :-)

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Amazing! I want to know that secret man :-)


Simple: carbs at 1.1g/lb of LBM
Works out at 40/40/20
Whole foods, no empty calories, actually the calories are unimportant, feed the body the energy it needs to sustain its muscle mass, I'm on 240g carbs, 240g protein, 60g fats. 

Actually the clen is depleting me something chronic, really fkn hungry and drained. Glad I left it shift the last couple of lbs.

----------


## NACH3

> ohh got to love the post show anabolic rebound, looks like you are making great progress...


It's the best time not to waste... That growth window is there for the taking! 

FQ - lookin' big ripped - sittin' @ 218 - I don't think you've ever looked better - especially at this weight(mid section looks great) Whatcha been doing for chest big guy? Delts/& tris are poppin....

----------


## tarmyg

> Simple: carbs at 1.1g/lb of LBM
> Works out at 40/40/20
> Whole foods, no empty calories, actually the calories are unimportant, feed the body the energy it needs to sustain its muscle mass, I'm on 240g carbs, 240g protein, 60g fats. 
> 
> Actually the clen is depleting me something chronic, really fkn hungry and drained. Glad I left it shift the last couple of lbs.


I literally blow up like a balloon when eating carbs. No clue why I am that sensitive but if I look at the rest of my family they have the same problem. The only why who have been able to keep her weight in check is my sister after she switched to a completely zero carb approach. Her blood values also agree with that approach, the same for me.

I am following your progress extremely closely as it is motivating me when I am having tough days!

----------


## MR-FQ320

> It's the best time not to waste... That growth window is there for the taking! FQ - lookin' big ripped - sittin' @ 218 - I don't think you've ever looked better - especially at this weight(mid section looks great) Whatcha been doing for chest big guy? Delts/& tris are poppin....


Thanks Brother NACH :-))
The progress I have made this year is almost unbelievable, I can't wait to compete now, the pictures should be amazing, dropped the oats and the bloated guy just disappeared. Weight is 213.6 this week, but I have freaky shape when carbed up. Gifted with delts , I'm not happy wi tris lol

Developed chest and quads in the last 12 weeks, chest consists of 
Arnold style incline chest press DB
Cable flyes
Cable crossovers
Decline bench on smith machine. 
3/4 sets of 8-12 or till they're burning lol

----------


## MR-FQ320

> I literally blow up like a balloon when eating carbs. No clue why I am that sensitive but if I look at the rest of my family they have the same problem. The only why who have been able to keep her weight in check is my sister after she switched to a completely zero carb approach. Her blood values also agree with that approach, the same for me. I am following your progress extremely closely as it is motivating me when I am having tough days!


I am also " carb sensitive" but I use it to my advantages , once you have mastered carb manipulation the world is your oyster. The zero sugar diet has worked miracles for me, those are basically instant bloat material for me, a def no no, 

Thanks for the follow bro, I'm happy to keep posting while ppl are reading and learning :-)

----------


## MR-FQ320

This was Monday, felt huge after a refeed weekend. Poor lighting , no tan, sub standard posing lol

----------


## tarmyg

> The zero sugar diet has worked miracles for me, those are basically instant bloat material for me, a def no no


I have not tried to only remove sugars in all sorts. I will try this later in the year once this photoshoot is over. 

Yeah, just keep posting. It's appreciated more than you know!

----------


## MR-FQ320

So the clen I started Saturday has actually taken me a step backwards, I was that hungry I couldn't sleep and kept reaching for the Peanut Butter to subside hunger pangs, three nights later and I'd done the whole jar in. So I trained like fook yesterday, got back into reasonable shape by today( after a sleepless night). Sleeping pills purchased. Going to drop cashews and replace with Readybrek oatmeal before bed to keep me fuller for longer, I'm hoping it can have a positive effect on body composition too. I'll trial it a week and note the effects.

----------


## Duo

how did you get on with switching to the Readybrek FQ? Last set of pics look fkin awesome man, keep it going..

----------


## MR-FQ320

> how did you get on with switching to the Readybrek FQ? Last set of pics look fkin awesome man, keep it going..


Well I'll be honest, the annilhation of a jar of peanut butter offset the fat loss last week, will try harder this week. 

Carbed up at weekend and felt good and confident. Saw yesterday's winner at UKBfF and got a little deflated and self doubting crept in a little. 

Upped cardio today, week 2 of clen . 
Nolva adex and winny coming tomorrow hopefully. That lot should have me looking dry.

----------


## MR-FQ320

So I have replenished supplies of just about everything you could imagine, my gear and supplement regime is huge 

Added this week
Winny 50mg ED x 2 am and pm
Nolva 40mg ED split am and pm
Adex 1mg Ed
Starting ECA next week and dripping clen for 2 weeks. 
Test, tren , mast 1200/450/450 PW
Adrol 50mg ED
Creatine, glutamine, cualis

Diet 2700cals 43/43/14

Cardio: am fasted insanity
20 mile Ed bicycle

Weights; 3/4 sets of 15-20 for glycogen depletion. 

Playing about with glycogen super compensation for some serious freakness and great show contest appearance. 

First show two weeks on Saturday. Happy with where I am considering I've just started clen:, hoping eca suppresses appetite a bit.

----------


## Duo

> So I have replenished supplies of just about everything you could imagine, my gear and supplement regime is huge 
> 
> Added this week
> Winny 50mg ED x 2 am and pm
> Nolva 40mg ED split am and pm
> Adex 1mg Ed
> Starting ECA next week and dripping clen for 2 weeks. 
> Test, tren , mast 1200/450/450 PW
> Adrol 50mg ED
> ...


Hi Dude

Did you change your diet from what you posted a few weeks back? If so what does it look like now? What is your reason for running the test so high?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Hi Dude Did you change your diet from what you posted a few weeks back? If so what does it look like now? What is your reason for running the test so high?


Yeah it's pretty much the same diet, as I worked out my LBM and I eat to keep that. Clen has my appetite ramped up so I'm eating during the night to helps sleep. I'm also doing more cardio.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Can't multi upload from phone

----------


## MR-FQ320

Overall effect is good though, leaning up, putting on size, I was scary awesome the other day! Show ready in fact, and I can recreate it :-) 10 days to first show.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Test is high because I like it that high lol, albeit with gyno sides :-( but hey ho if it makes me grow :-) and It negates the tren ED sides.

----------


## MR-FQ320

A solid 220lbs/100kg

----------


## MR-FQ320

Finally, wheels have popped out on pics.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Yesterday

----------


## Duo

> Yeah it's pretty much the same diet, as I worked out my LBM and I eat to keep that. Clen has my appetite ramped up so I'm eating during the night to helps sleep. I'm also doing more cardio.


Am I reading this wrong mate or are you having 90g of whey for breakfast? What brand of whey are you on?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Am I reading this wrong mate or are you having 90g of whey for breakfast? What brand of whey are you on?


I can't sleep for some reason, if i eat I can sleep, so I'm waking up and eating through the night, every 2/3 hours I have a shake, and or cereal and egg whites. There are only six meal slots in fitnesspal, so I just add em all into breakfast.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Here we go, 1st place, Novices 
I can do better yet when I get final week numbers and timing bang on

----------

